# Arbeitsspeicher gefüllt ohne Grund



## in-somnia (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Arbeitsspeicher unter Windows 7 scheint ohne erkennbaren Grund ausgelastet zu sein.
Direkt nach dem Hochfahren zeigt der Taskmanager schon ca. 600 MB belegt an (von 1GB gesamt) obwohl kein größeres Programm läuft.
Die Speichernutzung aller Prozesse in der Liste ist zusammen kaum mehr als 150 MB.
Wenn ich dazu noch z.B. Firefox starte, der ca. 170 MB braucht ist der RAM direkt voll, also immer weit mehr als die Prozesse beanspruchen.

Ich hab schon mit Antivir und Avast prüfen lassen, aber ohne Ergebnis. Es ist auch nichts unerwünschtes im Autostart.
Jemand eine Idee wovon der Speicher so belegt werden könnte, ohne dass es in der Prozessliste auftaucht?


----------



## zerix (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

hast du dir auch alle Prozesse anzeigen lassen oder nur deine angeschaut?
Windows braucht zudem auch Arbeitsspeicher. 

Bei mir sind nach dem Start auch ca 500 MB Arbeitsspeicher belegt

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------



## Muepe32 (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo in-somnia

Gemäss Microsoft sind die Mindestanforderungen um windows 7 überhaupt verwenden zu können bei 1gb. Es ist klar dass da nicht mehr wirklich viel bleibt, wenn dein System schon nur 1gb hat.

Grüsse
Muepe


----------



## in-somnia (14. Februar 2013)

Ja, bei mir sind es auch nach dem Start 500-600, aber müssten die nicht irgendwelchen Prozessen zugeordnet sein?
Ich lasse mir alle anzeigen und die belegen zusammen viel weniger.
Bedeutet die Angabe in den Mindestanforderungen, dass der Rest irgendwo "unsichtbar" vom Kernel verbraucht wird?


----------



## Muepe32 (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo in-somnia

Nicht unbedingt. Zum Beispiel der ganze Speicher der vom Kernel verwendet wird ist für ich im Usermode nicht zugänglich.

Grüsse
Muepe


----------



## shikaa (28. Februar 2013)

Der Arbeitsspeicher ist voll? Eigentlich sollte sich das nach einem Neustart geben.

Meinst Du allerdings die Festplatte, hilft es wohl nur, nicht mehr benötigte Programme zu deinstallieren, nicht mehr benötigte Dateien zu löschen (Datensicherung nicht vergessen) und anschließend die Platte zu defragmentieren.

Vielleicht löscht Du auch mal die temporären Dateien oder leerst den Papierkorb mal abschließend, das sollte schon was bringen.


----------



## hauri (5. März 2013)

klingt nach einem Memoryleak, irgend ein tool, windowsprozess, oder virus liest endlos Daten in den speicher, wenn der voll ist beginnt Windows Daten auf der Festplatte auszuladen, wird das zuviel muss Windows für jede Aktion Daten auf der festplatte suchen und der Rechner wird schneckensgleich. Versuch rauszufinden welcher Prozess den speicher verwendet und schau nach wozu der gehört.


----------



## drucko (8. März 2013)

Vielleicht auch einfach nur durchs prefetching?!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperFetch

MfG


----------

